

Did anyone else notice the YouTube player update? - cantbecool

Watch any video on YouTube, and you will notice it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4U1vO-lMS0
======
jeffool
I'm totally not seeing it.

~~~
cantbecool
I'm going to make a wild guess that they didn't roll it out to everyone yet.

